# Garmin Edge 500 - waterproof?



## deadwrong666 (Aug 5, 2009)

I live in the pacific northwest and not afraid to ride in rain.

Yesturday I got caught in a rain that virtually flooded my face with water.

How would the Edge 500 do in rain conditions?

I am deeply thinking of buying one (feel free to talk me out of it).


----------



## EBrider (Aug 3, 2004)

The weak point would be the USB port cover. It should be fine to ride in the rain as long as the rubber cover it pushed in, but its not completely waterproof.


----------



## deadwrong666 (Aug 5, 2009)

I guess if my 15 year old cateye computer lives through it, then this should?


----------



## Dino Sore (May 20, 2006)

I've done a few rides this year in heavy downpours and have had no problems with the 500.


----------



## fueledbymetal (Jul 20, 2007)

I did a 4 hour race in the rain two weeks ago where even my rim filled with water and it held up great.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

this shouldn't be a question, really. the Edge 500 is IPX7 waterproof rated...the same as the 76 and 78 (and practically all of their other models..the only one I know of is the FR60, which isn't even a GPS). My 76 spent a couple hours underwater in the Youghiogheny River in PA attached to my canoe which was pinned on a boulder in whitewater. It tracked the whole time. Some water got in, but didn't prevent it from operating. Dried it out for awhile, and it still works fine 4yrs later. You wanna talk about rubber covers on ports, you should look at the back of a 76. USB, external antenna, serial, and battery cover. If those don't get covered, that's user error...not Garmin's fault.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Edge 500 specs on Garmin site.

Physical & Performance:
Unit dimensions, WxHxD: 1.9" x 2.7" x 0.85" (4.8 x 6.9 x 2.2 cm)
Display size, WxH: 1.17" x 1.44" (3.0 x 3.7 cm)
Display resolution, WxH: 128 x 160 pixels
Touchscreen: no
Weight: 2 oz (56.7 g)
Battery: rechargeable lithium-ion
Battery life: up to 18 hours
_*Water resistant: yes (IPX7)*_
GPS-enabled: yes
High-sensitivity receiver: yes

Google search for IPX7 waterproof ratings:


> IPX-0-0 No special protection
> IPX-1 Protected against falling water Equivalent to 3-5mm rainfall per minute for a duration of 10 minutes. Unit is placed in its normal operating position.
> IPX-2 Protected against falling water when tilted up to 15 degrees - Same as IPX-1 but unit is tested in 4 fixed positions - tilted 15 degrees in each direction from normal operating position.
> IPX-3 Protected against spraying water - Water spraying up to 60 degrees from vertical at 10 liters/min at a pressure of 80-100kN/m2 for 5 min.
> ...


I have ridden in the wet and rain with my 705 that has same IPX7 spec. It has been accidentally dropped in the water, washed with TechNu and rinsed in a sink, and immersed a couple times in a rock strewn stream when I crashed. Take care with the USB cover when you open and close it.


----------



## KINBOY (May 23, 2004)

I used to have issues with my Edge 305 after wet muddy or really dusty rides and the buttons would slowly seize. I would just put it in a sink and shake it around and it would drop a good ammount of particulate out and work great after. 

KIN


----------



## deadwrong666 (Aug 5, 2009)

Ok, pulled the trigger on one! Hope its everything its cracked up to be!

Cant wait.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Great road bike computer, so so MTB computer, but you know that from reading the other threads about the 500 here and speed issues and the need for the GCS10 sensor for accurate speed and distance on an MTB.


----------



## deadwrong666 (Aug 5, 2009)

slocaus said:


> Great road bike computer, so so MTB computer, but you know that from reading the other threads about the 500 here and speed issues and the need for the GCS10 sensor for accurate speed and distance on an MTB.


ya, it will be used primarily for road. Will let you know how it all works out....:thumbsup:


----------



## chiplikestoridehisbike (Aug 8, 2007)

Mine survived Fool's Gold this year. 5 hours of rain, 7 hours of mud, multiple creek crossings (18-30" deep), otb that cracked my helmet etc. Bike was a mess. Multiple seized bearings, destroyed metal brake pads, and red clay in every nook and cranny of the bike. Almost full disassembly to get everything back to normal. A small amount of clay made it under the 500's usb cover but not past the seal.


----------



## BDT (Jul 29, 2009)

Fool's Gold killed my 305, but Garmin replaced it for free. -1 for the Edge in the mud, +1 for Garmin customer service.


----------



## rmccully (Jul 18, 2008)

I accidentally (left it in my pack) put my 305 through the washing machine on a hot cycle, and then through the dryer on med-high. There was no evidence of water intrusion and works perfectly still.


----------



## EBrider (Aug 3, 2004)

Fat Cyclist just did a review:

http://www.fatcyclist.com/2010/09/22/stuff-fatty-loves-the-garmin-edge-500/


----------

